# 4 wheeler



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am going to be in the market for a pair of 4 wheelers fairly soon, I know I want something around a 700 or bigger. I have had my eye on a Brute Force 750 but I wanted to see what you guys think. What do you have? What do you like/dislike about it? What would you do different?

Thanks


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a Rincon 650 and a Rancher 420 (project bike). I love my rinny but I have been wanting a Brute Force for a while now. Sad thing is now I want a RZR or Maverick. I have a buddy who has a Brute and it is pretty awesome. If that is what you are leaning towards then you are making a good decision. If you have a ton of money to spend then get the new Canam XMR 650. It has higher power to weight ratio than Brute. That's what my buddy with the Brute just got.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I know you said 700 or larger. I have a brute 650. This thing has lots of power and is very fast. I love mine. They have a unique sound because of the engine brake.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually would be fine with a 650 but my wife thinks that if you are going to get at least a 700 that you might as well not get one and I can't have a smaller bike than my wife that is just unexceptable lol I also really like the yamaha grizzly 700 but there aren't alot of used ones for sale and they seem a little bit more pricey as far as used bikes go


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There are a lot of used Brutes in the market for a reason. Is your wife riding? Although I'm a Polaris fan Can Am makes a great 2 seater 4 wheeler with backrest. Grizzly has always been a great bike. I feel a Polaris 850 xp like mine is a Cadillac. Narrowed seat, very comfortable. With a added back rest it's comfortable for two. Right now the SidexSide craze is going on. If your wife or a friend will be riding I strongly suggest one. They are fun!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a used Suzuki King Quad in very good condition for sale. Look under "Vehicles for Sale".


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

HotRod, Yes my wife will be riding, You said that there are alot of used Brutes for a reason, can you elaborate on that? Do you know of any consistant issues with them? That's really what I am wanting to get info on. I realize that if you go out to DSO or other offroad parks more than likely you will break something from time to time but are there any problems that I should be aware of with any certain bikes? I know that I will not be buying a Can Am, for one they are pricey, and every person that I know personally that goes to offroad parks tells me that they are trouble. No offense to anybody here it's just the things I have heard have made me want nothing to do with them.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

He means brutes are electrical night mares. As Are the teryx. I used to have a brute spent hours and hours finding bad wires and also on my buddy's teryx. Polaris all the way.


----------



## t bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Get a Brute they are awesome,i had 2 a 650i and a 750i. Sold 750 because i bought a RZR 800 LE 2012 Orange Madness but still wish i had my 750 miss riding wheelies.Both of mine were 2006 still running strong.I had 29.5 Outlaws all the way around and stereo box on front rack and could still wheelie no problem on my 750.I got a pic of 750 on post marked show your 4 wheeler.Oh by the way heard fro a friend that DSO is open this weekend and only charging a dollar to get in.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nothing wrong with a Brute.. just as many POPOs for sell out there! 


And DSO is a dollar,, per truck, bike , kid, adult whatever.. per day


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> He means brutes are electrical night mares. As Are the teryx. I used to have a brute spent hours and hours finding bad wires and also on my buddy's teryx. Polaris all the way.


I have brute and a teryx.. never had one issue with either other than broke axles.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Brutes have known electrical problems!!! Have several buddies that have gone thru this. Plus the had a run of engines smoking early and needing replacement

MUDLAND this weekend, After Mud Gras party. Get a free ticket to win a razor and 2 Yeti coolers!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> He means brutes are electrical night mares. As Are the teryx. I used to have a brute spent hours and hours finding bad wires and also on my buddy's teryx. Polaris all the way.


Interesting!!! We've mostly have used Kawasakies and never had electrical or any other problems. Let's see: we had the following:

1994 Yamaha timberwolve 250 - simple & solide atv
1997 Kawasaki 2500 mule -still on farm being used daily
1997 Honda recon 250 - solid light weight 2wd atv
2004 Kawasaki prairie 360 -still being used on deer lease
2004 Kawasaki prairie 700 - was an awesome atv, awesome power 
2005 Kawasaki brute force 750 - flawless and extreme power
2007 Polaris 800 X2 DLX - in the shop more that on the trail. Sold it!!!
2009 Suzuki King Quad 750 - good all around atv that has good power


----------

